# Wo finde ich den j2ee-source?



## Macro (12. Nov 2005)

Moin Moin
Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Sourcen für das j2ee.jar, damit mir Webspehere Studio (= Eclipse) den Methodenkommentar zu der jeweiligen Methode anzeigt. Bei Sun finde ich alles außer dem SourceCode.

Ich bräuchte zwei Versionen. Für ein Projekt im Studium die 1.3er und dann noch die aktuelle 1.4er Version.

Thx.


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Nov 2005)

du meinst die API-Doc?

gibts auf den Downloadseiten bei Sun als extra download


----------



## Macro (12. Nov 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du meinst die API-Doc?
> 
> gibts auf den Downloadseiten bei Sun als extra download


Nicht ganz. Wenn du dir das normale j2sdk installierst, gibts ja im Installationpfad eine Datei "source.zip". Die enthällt alle Klassen als .java files. Wenn ich dieses File Eclipse zuordne zeigt es mir bei der Methode (z.B. bei der Methodenauswahlbox) nicht nur die Methode mit erwarteten Parametern an, sondern auch noch den Kommentar (erspart das suchen in der HTML-Doku). Und eben dieses source.zip suche ich für das j2ee.jar.

Thx


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Nov 2005)

die Kommentare sind doch auch in der API - Doc drin, mehr braucht Eclipse nicht um diese einzublenden??

[edit]scheinbar doch...


----------



## Macro (12. Nov 2005)

Danke für deine Hilfe. 
Aber mit der HTML-API kann Eclipse nix anfangen. Auch nicht gepackt als zip. 
Hab mir auch nochmal das ganze j2ee (1.3.1) gezogen und installiert aber da is nix dabei was mir weiterhilft.


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Nov 2005)

http://www.sun.com/software/communitysource/j2ee/j2ee/download.xml


----------

